# New Start



## alexguy100 (Jan 17, 2012)

hey im searching a role play with action and fighting post back and well work out the details


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 17, 2012)

The Role-Playing forum is only for the actual RPing of a story. If you want to start an RP, make a thread in the Role-Playing Lounge. If you want to discuss the concept for an RP, the Idea Center (in the RP Lounge subforum) is the place to go.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 17, 2012)

lol sorry still getting used to the site ill restart at the real place


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 17, 2012)

'S okay bro.

Just need to get used to the site.


----------

